# Forenbersicht > Surfspots & Reiseinfos >  >  Appartement Sunset Beach Kapstadt

## Jan G-901

Hallo, kann mir vielleicht jemand helfen? Ich suche ein Appartement am Sunset Beach in Kapstadt. Ich habe sonst immer im daHeim gewohnt, leider ist es mir viel zu teuer geworden. Es ist ein super Guesthous davon abgesehen. Da ich mit meiner Frau in dem Appartement wohnen mchte sollte es natrlich Frauentauglich sein (Pool, Sauberkeit...) 

Danke fr eure Hilfe. 
Jan von Backwinddivision.
.

----------


## Marcos

Hallo Jan,
ich will auch nach Kapstadt - am besten 2-3 Monate bis Jahresende. Ich war bisher in der Cape Oasis bei Wolfgang. Fr die lnge meines geplantes Aufenthalts natrlich auch nicht geeignet.

Ich frage derzeit meine Leute an, ob die mir Tipps haben. Gebe Dir gerne Bescheid, wenn ich auf etwas stoe, das fr Dich interessant sein knnte. Ich suche jedoch mehr in Table View.

Ich wrde mich freuen, wenn Du mir Bescheid gibst, wenn Du etwas interessantes fr mich hast.

Wann und fr wie lange willst Du dort sein?

vg
markus

----------


## Killefit

Moin moin, 
ich will im Januar/Februar 2019 nach Kapstadt und suche auch nach einem gnstigen Guesthouse oder Apartment. Kenne mich dort gar nicht aus, aber Autofahren muss man ja wohl immer, daher ist mir der genaue Ort nicht so wichtig, nur halbwegs sicher sollte es sein. 
Da ich alleine fliege, wre was mit ‚Anschlu‘ auch nicht verkehrt, aber eher kein Hostel mit Mehrbettzimmer, dafr bin ich zu alt...
Bin fr jeden Tipp dankbar!

Vg, Stefan

----------


## Surf Maniac

God Dag,

wenn du was am Sunset Beach bekommen wrdest, msstest du nicht unbedingt fahren, aber man fhrt halt viel, um die optimalen Bedingungen zu finden.
Bei mir ist es allerdings Ewigkeiten her, dass ich dort gewesen bin.
Trotzdem und aufgrund von Informationen von Freunden, die seit sehr vielen Jahren dort sind, wrde ich mir was in Table View suchen.
Das liegt ziemlich zentral und einige Spots sind vor dort aus schnell (mit dem Auto) zu erreichen.

HL

----------


## Killefit

Danke! Ich werd' 5-6 Wochen da sein, Auto ist da Pflicht, denke ich, ich will ja auch was sehen  :Happy:   Hab' gelesen, dass Table View inzwischen recht voll, teuer und auch unsicherer geworden sein soll? Wo sucht (bucht) man denn am besten Unterknfte? 
VG, Stefan

----------

